
Knowledge of Magnetism in Ancient Mesoamerica - Thevet
https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0305440318305776
======
erikpukinskis
[https://sci-hub.se/downloads/2019-04-14/2a/10.1016@j.jas.201...](https://sci-
hub.se/downloads/2019-04-14/2a/10.1016@j.jas.2019.03.001.pdf)

------
jayeola
this is going to get all of the "aliens build the...."

~~~
consultutah
Worse. It will get Mormons talking about the Urim & Thummim. I know. I would
have been one of them.

